# where can i buy a non poisonous centipede?



## hbtn666 (Aug 18, 2008)

i live in PA and want to get a centipede. the farthest i will ever drive to get one is 2hrs. i live near west chester, thanks


----------



## pandinus (Aug 18, 2008)

hbtn666 said:


> i live in PA and want to get a centipede. the farthest i will ever drive to get one is 2hrs. i live near west chester, thanks


wont happen cause it doesnt exist.


----------



## -Exotic (Aug 18, 2008)

Agree theres no such thingg millipedes are cool


----------



## bigdog999 (Aug 18, 2008)

hbtn666, to expound on the comments you've received, there are NO scorpions, tarantulas, or centipedes that have no poisons in them.  There are only various degrees of poisons, ie emperors have mild poisons and tend not to use their stingers and deathstalkers have a strong poison.


----------



## PsychoSpider (Aug 18, 2008)

All centipedes are poisoness what you want doesn't exist.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 18, 2008)

If you are interested in "non poisonous" centipedes, you should reconsider what hobby you are getting into. As previously stated, all centipedes have venom, along with scorpions and tarantulas.


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 18, 2008)

All of them are nonpoisonous. They are all venomous though if that's what you mean.
Poisonous = Ingested.
Venomous = Injected.


----------



## rochin (Aug 18, 2008)

get a millipede...lol  :?


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 18, 2008)

rochin said:


> get a millipede...lol  :?


Now that _*would*_ be poisonous. Haha


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Aug 18, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> All of them are nonpoisonous. They are all venomous though if that's what you mean.
> Poisonous = Ingested.
> Venomous = Injected.


Thank You!


----------



## v4climber (Aug 18, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> All of them are nonpoisonous. They are all venomous though if that's what you mean.
> Poisonous = Ingested.
> Venomous = Injected.


Glad someone said it haha, was reading the thread and about to post the exact same thing.


----------



## bigdog999 (Aug 18, 2008)

tomato tomatoe, the intent is the same


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 18, 2008)

bigdog999 said:


> tomato tomatoe, the intent is the same


Actually it _is_ different. Thus the explanation I wrote.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 18, 2008)

If anyone has actually *read* scientific literature on biological toxins of both types, they would know that even SCIENTISTS rarely ever make a useful distinction between "poisonous" and "venomous".  Even J.G.E. Lewis, who has written what is arguably the world standard for centipede biology textbooks (it might even be the only one, who knows  ), referred to the maxillipeds as "poison fangs".  It appears that we as hobbyists are FAR more impressed with ourselves for mastering this quite trivial distinction than scientists are.

Actually Oxford Press just re-released this book via Print On Demand, and I have not checked the updated version, if it's even been updated for content.  The wording comes from the original version I have from the 70's or 80's...

-MrI

So, to the OP... yes, all centipedes are "poisonous", as you meant it.  If you want something that is a predatory invert, you have to include some method of envenomation in the picture. If you want somethign that's herbivorous, try the millipedes if you can find them, they are really quite interesting as well...


----------



## calum (Aug 18, 2008)

as said above all centipedes are venomous. even the tiny ones you get under rocks in your yard are venomous.


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 18, 2008)

Mister Internet said:


> If anyone has actually *read* scientific literature on biological toxins of both types, they would know that even SCIENTISTS rarely ever make a useful distinction between "poisonous" and "venomous".  Even J.G.E. Lewis, who has written what is arguably the world standard for centipede biology textbooks (it might even be the only one, who knows  ), referred to the maxillipeds as "poison fangs".  It appears that we as hobbyists are FAR more impressed with ourselves for mastering this quite trivial distinction than scientists are.
> 
> Actually Oxford Press just re-released this book via Print On Demand, and I have not checked the updated version, if it's even been updated for content.  The wording comes from the original version I have from the 70's or 80's...
> 
> ...


The point is that there is a scientifically notable difference. Seriously, when was the last time someone said "I was envenomated by a venomous mushroom?" So I have no clue why people say it the other way when it comes to Snakes and Inverts. The point isn't *who* says it which way but what the correct way is. God knows that the "high American power" of Bush says some things that don't make sense but just because he said it doesn't make it the right way to say it. Ain't still isn't correct no matter how many people say it.


----------



## crpy (Aug 18, 2008)

Both are a toxin =sheesh

But poisons are ingested or absorbed;P


----------



## swat_wilson (Aug 18, 2008)

hbtn666 said:


> i live in PA and want to get a centipede. the farthest i will ever drive to get one is 2hrs. i live near west chester, thanks


If there was a type of centipede containing no poison at all , i would definitely go to take a look no matter how far i would have to travel


----------



## scottyk (Aug 21, 2008)

Out of curiosity, and a desire to get this thread back on topic   :

Are certain species of centipede less dangerous/poisonus/venomous than others, and what would be a good species to recommend to someone concerned by this?

For instance, when I found out I was going to be a father, I traded off a dozen or so OW T's that I felt were too "potentially" dangerous to be in a home with a small child. Someone also made the distinction between Emporer and Deathstalker Scorps.

I'd be interested in opinions on safer species, and any that belong on the "definitely not" list for my situation...

Scott


----------



## Quixtar (Aug 22, 2008)

scottyk said:


> Out of curiosity, and a desire to get this thread back on topic   :
> 
> Are certain species of centipede less dangerous/poisonus/venomous than others, and what would be a good species to recommend to someone concerned by this?
> 
> ...


Avoid Scolopendra subspinipes. Scolopendra heros has quite strong venom too. A good one to start with is Scolopendra polymorpha.


----------

